# Laguna 18/36 REVO 2HP



## Mlyle (Feb 2, 2019)

Ok 

I have had my 1836 for almost 2 weeks....not really long enough to give a real thorough
Eval/review.

What I have decided is I need a remote control unit like on the
Laguna 24/36........
I inquired with Laguna tech folks and they responded..... "18/36 does not come with that feature."

ok no big surprise......

I am not an electrician.......

Within our group . There must be someone who could fabricate or assist me ......I'm building a 
Switch....
Requirements would be

Start/stop....emerge stop.....forward/reverse....fast/slow speed.......
Best case scenario would be to get and adapt the .Remote controller from the 24/36.....I

I know with the Powermatic 3520 there was loads of info on building a remote unit for the 3520

Not so with the laguna...

Thanks for listening

I will entertain any suggestions

Mlyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 4, 2019)

@woodtickgreg .

Tick......can I get this thread moved to the General woodTurning forum


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 4, 2019)

Please thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2019)

Done


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 4, 2019)

I also want to build a remote for my Vicmarc lathe so I can only offer up a few ideas for someone building your remote:

I plan to use shielded signal cables to avoid any RF interference problems. I don't want any stray electrical signal starting up my lathe.
I could run into safety issues if one pot set to high and the other set to low. I'm looking for a wiring plan that uses latching relays to automatically select the 'linear speed potentiometer' where the start button gets pressed. Otherwise consider installing a toggle switch so only one pot can be active at a time.
I'll use a meter to determine if my start & stop buttons are normally open (NO) or normally closed (NC), and review the VFD wiring connections. I need this info to determine what type of buttons to buy, and decide if they need to be wired in series or parallel with the lathe's buttons.
Obviously the safest option might be to pay an electrician to move all the lathe's controls over to the remote box. This way all the controls are kept only in once place.


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 4, 2019)

Karl
Thanks for responding.....

Seems this thread is not drawing a lot of interest.
LAguna is def not as popular as PowerMatic....

I sent a note.....well a couple of notes on this subject to Laguna tech...they responded
"We tried but could not create or incorporate a remote in the same fashion as
On the Laguna 24/36"
I don't think they tried very hard........

I am no electrician......so it sounds as if you know more about reading a schematic
Etc etc than I do....

I am sending this note out to the woodworking community......cause I know
If we can fabricate a remote controlled for the PM 3520.....
It can also be created for a Laguna lathe....


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 4, 2019)

@Karl_TN .

I think Vicmsrk sells a remote unit.......maybe not for your model..
I think Woodworkers Emporium sells them. $229.00 for the VL300 remote replacement....

I was thinking of getting it and modifying it to work with my Laguna 18/36


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 4, 2019)

@Mlyle Woodworkers Emporium said the remote might not work with my VL300 model cobbled together by Craft Supply. I checking back with them to see if I can get the wiring diagram.


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 4, 2019)

The older Laguna Pinnacle lathe had a remote unit also .. sold for
$89.00..


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 5, 2019)

If that's your lathe, it looks like you could remove the control panel. Number or color code your wires and switches. Disconnect the wires from the switches on the panel you removed leaving them attached to whatever converts the power to 3 phase. Get or make a box to fit. Connect a longer wire( my wire is 10' long) with proper shielding and such to the switches. Attach the other end of the wires to the corresponding points on the converter, removing the old wires as you connect the new wires . Add a magnet to the back of the box. Plug the hole you exposed when the control panel was removed. Route the wire under the ways to the tailstock end of the lathe. It sounds complicated to some, but it's pretty easy.
When I did this to my PM, I found a retired electronics engineer to get it done. I used all new switches and pot and left the original control panel alone. Also, when the remote is connected, it cancels out the original switch controls on the lathe. It would have been simpler for me, and a whole lot quicker to do it the way I described. The Electronics engineer is old and very slow as he has a spinal deficiency, but he did get it done and I love it. . . . ... Good luck............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks Jerry

Very good response......and yes that is my new lathe above...........just out of the box

I would like to have...(Best case scenario)....
Both a main panel active and a remote active...i.e. One of the other that is........
..the Laguna 24/36 has
A switch on the back to the side of the vfd . For Head or remote....Head being
headstock main control. It can be switched between headstock panel and remote panel.

Now I just need to get the confidence to rip apart the main control panel on a brand new
Lathe.....
I will have to know more about this to proceed. I believe..

Thanks all

Mlyle


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 5, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> Thanks Jerry
> 
> Very good response......and yes that is my new lathe above...........just out of the box
> 
> ...


You would have to always turn your lathe on from the VFD that's already there. It in turn would send a signal to the remote that you will tell it what do do........ So, you do have both active, but the remote has the brains that you give it..... Simple, huh?..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 5, 2019)

Oh yes very simple if you know the procedure.....haha


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 5, 2019)

Michael, "simple" was meant to convey that *you* were in control, not the remote nor the VFD. 

When I turn, all I do is supply power to the VFD. From there, it transfers power to the remote. All I do is turn on the power switch, either forward or reverse. I then turn the pot to give the motor the power needed to turn at the speed I want, or slow down to keep vibrations down. If I choose to reverse from what I was previously turning, I turn the switch off. After the piece stops spinning, I turn the switch on in the other direction. I proceed until I want to do something else. See, simple....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

